# First 100 days plan in office for Trump



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If this doesnt build a fire under you for support, I dont know what will. ENJOY

http://www.npr.org/2016/11/09/501451368/here-is-what-donald-trump-wants-to-do-in-his-first-100-days


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope he can get these things done !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll be happy if he just appoints a conservative supreme court judge.

term limits for congress is a pipe dream. congress is not going to limit their own power.
this is just one of those feel good, popular things for politicians to say for a sound bite.
we have term limits if the public were only smart enough to impliment them. it's called vote em out. there are a few demorats in congress that can tell you this still works.lol.trump should not waste time on this trivial thing and focus on the
more important issues


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we may be headed down a slippery slope on the politics issue.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Politics is never a good discussion, especially among friends.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

discussing politics is great so long as yall bow to my will and agree with mine.lol.

seriously though , I have more respect even for a liberal with an opinion then I do for someone with no values or opinions at all.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Politically speaking I feel great and know the future is going to be better. Deer seasons opens on the 19th of Nov and my vacation starts the 18Th. There I said it I am a multihunting person who is not ashame to admit it. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. If these views offend you then ole deer you do have a problem!!!!

:cowboy:


----------

